# 10 Điều Trẻ Nên Học Để Trở Thành Người Hạnh Phúc



## YOLO ENGLISH (13/2/19)

*Ngoài tiết kiệm, trẻ cần học cách tiêu tiền khôn ngoan để có thể xử lý các vấn đề tài chính trong tương lai. *

Theo _Bright Side_, não bộ của trẻ giống như một miếng bọt biển. Trẻ dễ dàng tiếp nhận thông tin từ môi trường xung quanh và lưu giữ chúng trong suốt quãng đời về sau. Dưới đây là 10 thứ nên học từ nhỏ để trở thành người hạnh phúc khi trưởng thành.

*1. Ngoại ngữ*

Một nghiên cứu cho thấy những đứa trẻ học ngôn ngữ thứ hai thích nghi nhanh với sự thay đổi, có trí nhớ tốt và hiểu rõ hơn về ngôn ngữ nói chung. Chưa kể, khi lớn lên, việc giao tiếp được bằng nhiều thứ tiếng sẽ giúp con bạn có nhiều lựa chọn nghề nghiệp hơn.

Các nhà khoa học từ Viện nghiên cứu Rotman ở Canada cũng đã chứng minh việc nói hai ngôn ngữ giúp não trì hoãn sự khởi phát của bệnh Alzheimer khi về già.

*2. Bơi lội*

Hoạt động thể chất giúp chúng ta có cuộc sống lành mạnh. Bơi lội còn là kỹ năng sinh tồn cần thiết giúp trẻ tự cứu sống bản thân trong những tình huống nguy cấp. Nhờ bơi lội, tay chân sẽ phát triển khả năng phối hợp, não bộ duy trì sự minh mẫn, theo nghiên cứu được công bố bởi Trung tâm Thông tin Công nghệ sinh học Quốc gia Mỹ.

*3. Nhạc cụ*
​Theo _Journal of Neuroscience_, việc chơi một nhạc cụ giúp cải thiện kỹ năng của thính giác, trì hoãn sự suy giảm năng lực não bộ khi về già. Điều này xảy ra do khi chơi nhạc cụ, chúng ta kích hoạt một số hệ thống ở não cùng lúc như thính giác, vận động và nhận thức. Nhờ chơi nhạc cụ từ nhỏ, trẻ sẽ có khả năng giao tiếp và thể hiện bản thân tốt hơn khi lớn lên.




*4. Nhảy múa*

Một nghiên cứu từ Đại học Karlstad (Thụy Điển) cho thấy nhảy múa giúp trẻ học cách giao tiếp và thể hiện cảm xúc thông qua cơ thể. Âm nhạc còn khuyến khích khả năng sáng tạo, kỹ năng xã hội và vận động. Nhảy múa giúp trẻ đến gần hơn với những nền văn hóa khác, khiến chúng có xu hướng cởi mở hơn và tự tin vào cơ thể của mình.

*5. Tái chế*

Thông qua việc tái chế, chúng ta góp phần bảo vệ Trái Đất, để lại một thế giới tốt hơn cho thế hệ sau. Đối với trẻ em, tái chế còn kích thích khả năng sáng tạo. Chúng sẽ biết không cần đến những nguyên liệu đắt tiền để biến ý tưởng thành hiện thực. Ở Tây Ban Nha, nhiều nhà giáo dục khuyến khích đưa tái chế vào giảng dạy trong trường học để nâng cao nhận thức về bảo vệ môi trường.

*6. Dọn dẹp*
​Trật tự và vệ sinh là hai yếu tố không thể thiếu trong cuộc sống của bất kỳ người nào. Bên cạnh những lý do dễ thấy như mang lại không gian sạch đẹp, việc dọn dẹp còn giúp ích cho tinh thần, khiến con người trở nên có tổ chức hơn. Ở Nhật Bản, việc dọn dẹp lớp học và khuôn viên trường là một phần của giáo dục.

*7. Định hướng*

Khuyến khích ý thức định hướng sẽ tốt cho não bộ của trẻ. Một nghiên cứu đã chỉ ra rằng có một hệ thống định vị bên trong não bộ tạo ra các mạng lưới tế bào thần kinh, nuôi dưỡng ý thức và giúp não lập kế hoạch, lộ trình, cải thiện khả năng đưa ra quyết định của mỗi người.

*8. Nấu ăn*

Bằng cách nấu ăn, trẻ sẽ cải thiện mối quan hệ với thực phẩm. Nếu bạn cho con cùng chuẩn bị một món ăn, chúng sẽ thích thú hơn khi ngồi vào bàn ăn và dần ít muốn ăn vặt. Khi làm theo công thức nấu ăn, chúng sẽ học được tầm quan trọng của việc tuân thủ hướng dẫn, khám phá từng nguyên liệu bằng các giác quan cụ thể. Nếu trẻ còn quá nhỏ, bạn hãy giao nhiệm vụ đơn giản, quan sát kỹ để tránh xảy ra tai nạn.

*9. Tiêu tiền*

Khi lớn lên, trách nhiệm tài chính ngày càng nặng nề và chúng ta sẽ dễ mắc sai lầm nếu không được chuẩn bị từ sớm. Điều quan trọng là hãy dạy trẻ rằng tiền là công cụ, không phải phần thưởng. Không chỉ học cách tiết kiệm, trẻ cũng cần học cách tiêu tiền khôn ngoan.

*10. Biểu lộ cảm xúc*
​Một số tình huống không tránh được trong cuộc sống gây cảm xúc tiêu cực. Do đó, ngay từ khi con còn nhỏ, bạn hãy dạy chúng cách xác định, chấp nhận và biểu lộ cảm xúc. Trí tuệ cảm xúc (EQ) sẽ cho phép trẻ đưa ra quyết định và phản ứng phù hợp trong các tình huống phức tạp.

Ngoài ra, bạn nên dạy con tầm quan trọng của việc nghỉ ngơi và thư giãn. Ở trường học, thầy cô dạy trẻ kiến thức, giao bài tập, yêu cầu thu thập thông tin và cách sống hòa hợp với tập thể. Ở nhà, cha mẹ cần giúp trẻ học cách tìm những khoảnh khắc thích hợp để vui đùa và giải phóng sự căng thẳng.

------------------------------

*YOLO ENGLISH CENTER*
+ 75A Hiệp Bình, Phường Hiệp Bình Phước, Quận Thủ Đức, TP.HCM
+ Hotline: 0822 788 388
+ Link Fanpage YOLO ENGLISH: https://bit.ly/2UmmNXf


----------

